
Gun Violence Spikes in NYC, Intensifying Debate over Policing - mancerayder
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/23/nyregion/nyc-shootings-surge.html
======
Bostonian
"In a recent study, Harvard researchers found that, after investigations of
police departments following a viral incident of deadly police force (e.g., in
Baltimore, Chicago, Cincinnati, Ferguson, and Riverside, Calif.), there was a
marked increase in both homicide and total crime. Put plainly, the causal
effect of de-policing in these five cities resulted in 893 more homicides than
would have been expected with no investigation."
[https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/06/police-reform-
ferguso...](https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/06/police-reform-ferguson-
effect-crime-surge-may-be-on-horizon/)

